# XPERIA Z1 Display zersprungen. Ein Fall für die Garantie?!



## IJOJOI (21. Juli 2014)

*XPERIA Z1 Display zersprungen. Ein Fall für die Garantie?!*

Liebes Forum 
Und wiedereinmal wende ich mich mit einem Problem an euch 

Mit folgender Nachricht habe ich mich an Sony gewandt. (gekürzte Version)


> Ich besitze seit Mai ein Xperia Z1 Smartphone mit dem ich äußerst zufrieden bin.
> Am heutigen Tag fiel mir nach der Arbeit jedoch ein Sprung im Display auf,
> der sich vom Rand beginnend auf das ganze Display ausgebreitet hat.
> 
> ...



Was würdet ihr empfehlen falls sie ablehnen?

Liebe Grüße
IJOJOI


----------



## ΔΣΛ (21. Juli 2014)

*AW: XPERIA Z1 Display zersprungen. Ein Fall für die Garantie?!*

Was willst du jetzt von uns, warte mal ab was sie antworten


----------



## hulkhardy1 (21. Juli 2014)

*AW: XPERIA Z1 Display zersprungen. Ein Fall für die Garantie?!*

Wenn sie es ablehen kannst so gut wie nix machen und wenn nicht....glück gehabt. Versteh jetzt auch deine Frage nicht???


----------



## Dr Bakterius (21. Juli 2014)

*AW: XPERIA Z1 Display zersprungen. Ein Fall für die Garantie?!*

Glasbruch ist immer so eine Sache was Garantien angeht, ich denke das es auf eine Eigenreparatur hinaus läuft


----------



## hulkhardy1 (21. Juli 2014)

*AW: XPERIA Z1 Display zersprungen. Ein Fall für die Garantie?!*

Wenn man ein Spannungsbruch Sony nachweisen könnte dann müssten sie zahlen aber das ist wohl kaum zu beweisen.


----------



## the.hai (21. Juli 2014)

*AW: XPERIA Z1 Display zersprungen. Ein Fall für die Garantie?!*

Presse, Greenpeace, Sea Shepherd!!!!!!!!!!

nee mal im ernst 

wenn es nachweislich keinen mechanischen ursprung hat, dann sollten sie einlenken. ist es nicht eindeutig genug, werden sie ablehnen und ohnen teuren gutachter und ner menge aufwand wird da nichts passieren.

ich würde einfach mal abwarten, bisher habe ich gute erfahrungen mit den großen mobilgeräte herstellern und ihrer, wenn auch sehr langsamen, reperatur abteilung.


----------



## -Shorty- (21. Juli 2014)

*AW: XPERIA Z1 Display zersprungen. Ein Fall für die Garantie?!*

Naja, wäre immer Vorsichtig auf eine Garantie zu bestehen, was darunter fällt entscheidet im Zweifel der Hersteller selbst. 
Wie lange das Gerät im Garantiefall auf Tour ist, spielt auch keine Rolle. Außerdem musst du dem Verkäufer/ Hersteller die Möglichkeit des Nachbesserns bzw reparieren geben. Wenn du das Gerät nicht aus den Händen geben kannst, ist der Defekt auch nicht so gravierend, oder?

Es ist in diesem Fall jedoch anzuzweifeln dass der Defekt von der Herstellung kommt, wahrscheinlicher ist doch dass es mechanische Einwirkungen gegeben hat, darunter zählt auch draufsetzen! Sollte ein Serienfehler vorliegen wird es der Hersteller kommentarlos Tauschen und alle sind glücklich.

Eine Frage stellt sich jedoch, warum entschließt man sich, bei einem Smartphone für über 300€ mit defektem Touchscreen abzuwarten? Irgendwie komisch die Story! Die 35€ hat das Handy mittlerweile auch an Zeitwert verloren, also warum wirds nicht eingeschickt?

Wenns so ist wie du schilderst gibts doch keinen Grund es nicht ein zu schicken.


----------



## Skyfabs (21. Juli 2014)

*AW: XPERIA Z1 Display zersprungen. Ein Fall für die Garantie?!*

Mir ist das gleiche bei meine Sony Xperia Z Ultra passiert, nun habe ich ein 500euro Staubfänger -_-


----------



## -Shorty- (21. Juli 2014)

*AW: XPERIA Z1 Display zersprungen. Ein Fall für die Garantie?!*

Müsste das Netz dann nicht "voll" von solchen Meldungen sein? 

@Skyfabs: Und wurde das Handy eingeschickt? Was geschah dann? Ist halt echt schwer zu glauben oder zu verstehen wenn man sein eigenes Handy dahingehend gar nicht schont und noch nix war. Mein altes LG Optimus mal auf m Autodach vergessen.... nächste Kurve, Handy weg. Eine Stunde und ein ehrlicher Finder später, Handy an, 0 Schaden am Display, am Rahmen paar Treffer, aber sonst nix. Heftig wenn euer Handy da in der Hosentasche stirbt...


----------



## DKK007 (21. Juli 2014)

*AW: XPERIA Z1 Display zersprungen. Ein Fall für die Garantie?!*

Wie wäre es das nächste mal mit kleineren Displays? Die großen Diplays sind einfach sehr empfindlich.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (21. Juli 2014)

*AW: XPERIA Z1 Display zersprungen. Ein Fall für die Garantie?!*



DKK007 schrieb:


> Wie wäre es das nächste mal mit kleineren Displays? Die großen Diplays sind einfach sehr empfindlich.


 Wie bitte


----------



## -Shorty- (21. Juli 2014)

*AW: XPERIA Z1 Display zersprungen. Ein Fall für die Garantie?!*

Ja, weiß man nicht was das soll. Sowas in der Art kam auch im NetzteilThread, komische Tipps. 

Schwer hier kein Troll auszumachen.

Aber ich kauf mir auch n kleineres Auto, sollte das jetzige kaputtgehen. xD


----------



## hulkhardy1 (22. Juli 2014)

*AW: XPERIA Z1 Display zersprungen. Ein Fall für die Garantie?!*

Ich glaub ob ein Displayglas bricht oder nicht hat nix mit der Größe zu tun! Die einzige Alternative wäre ein Smartphone ohne Display nur fragt sich wer so was kaufen würde!XD


----------



## Abductee (22. Juli 2014)

*AW: XPERIA Z1 Display zersprungen. Ein Fall für die Garantie?!*

Der beste Alltagsschutz ist meiner meinung nach eine Folie.
2-3€ investiert, dafür ist man vor Kratzern und den meisten Brüchen geschützt.


----------



## hulkhardy1 (22. Juli 2014)

*AW: XPERIA Z1 Display zersprungen. Ein Fall für die Garantie?!*

Es gibt sogar ne Panzerfolie die explizit vor Brüchen schützt!
â€žPanzerfolieâ€œ im Test: Hier zertrÃ¼mmern wir unsere Smartphones | X-Scouts | EXPRESS


----------



## Soldat0815 (22. Juli 2014)

*AW: XPERIA Z1 Display zersprungen. Ein Fall für die Garantie?!*

jede folie schütz indirekt vor brüchen auch wenn sie nicht das als haupteinsatzgrund hat. 
vsg und panzerglas ist nix anderes wie glas folie glas folie glas folie usw. je mehr schichten desto stärker.


----------



## ebastler (22. Juli 2014)

Mein One X+ ist einmal mit dem Display nach unten auf den Asphalt geklatscht (ca. 1,5m Höhe) n paar Male im Haus auf den Boden (da immer auf einer Kante gelandet) und ich bin schon etliche Male draufgesessen. 4,7". Keine Folie, keine Hülle. Kein Kratzer.
Natürlich nicht so groß wie das Z1, aber mal grundsätzlich sagen, große Displays brechen dauernd, stimmt nicht 
Leichter, sicher, aber trotzdem nicht ganz so leicht, wie man bei meinem sieht^^

Vor allem darf so was auf keinen Fall ohne mechanische Einwirkung passieren... Von mir aus muss Sony das ersetzen. Ob sie es dann auch machen...


----------



## hulkhardy1 (22. Juli 2014)

*AW: XPERIA Z1 Display zersprungen. Ein Fall für die Garantie?!*

Das Problem ist um so härter das Displayglas ist desto mehr schützt es vor Kratzern aber desto schneller bricht es auch. Weiches Glas bricht bei weitem nicht so schnell ist aber dafür sehr Kratz gefährdet!


----------

